# Can training my abs make me look fat?



## kanun (Sep 20, 2002)

Ok, it may sound stupid but let me explain. I've been training for around 5 months and I've been making gains in all departments - my arms and shoulders are larger, my chest has become more defined, and my stomach, although when I tense my abs them I can feel that they are rock hard, still looks fat. I'm very pleased with my body's appearance is developing, but the 'belly' spoils it all.
I know having a '6-Pack' is all down to body fat %. I don't know what mine is - I know it's too high for developing a 6-pack, but this isn't what I want. Although I've become good at controlling my diet, I'm not focusing on getting my BF% down that low. What I want (for now) is getting my torso into a V-shape - wide shoulders, chest/back and a tapering waist.
Anyway, to get to my point, I've started to think that (because I don't have an insanely low BF%), by training my abs I am making my lower torso *wider*, which is not what I want for a V-shaped torso.

So is this reasoning correct? Should I turn down my ab training so that in contrast my chest will stick out more?
Or will it look rediculous? Should I try to get my BF% down so that my abs show through?

Thanks to all who can answer this


----------



## Fit Freak (Sep 20, 2002)

Keep training your abs.  It is unlikely that they will develop enough to cause your stomach to protrude.  I would suggest that as your BF% decreases so will your waist size.  If your BF% has been elevated for some time you will probably lose a lot of internal BF as well as subcutaneous BF thus making you waist much smaller as you lean out.

Good luck, keep training the abs hard, and be patient.  If you eat clean and continue adding lean body mass without excessive BF accumulation over time the cicumferance of your waist will decrease.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 20, 2002)

Ab muscles are a wall more than a huge muscle hanging around like a bicep, so definately keep training the abs, they support your back too!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 20, 2002)

If you want a six pack and a better v-shape you need to get leaner, and 80% of getting lean is your diet.

As far as your waist looking wider, training your obliques with weights would ultimately increase your waist size.

What is your goal? Are you trying to get bigger, or is your goal to be lean?


----------



## ali (Sep 20, 2002)

i agree w/ everyone,  keep eating clean and training hard, you will see results!  watch the diet,  it's about 70% of what keeps you lookin',  developing and feeling great!  good luck!       ali


----------



## kanun (Sep 20, 2002)

> Are you trying to get bigger, or is your goal to be lean?



Somewhere in between: as I've only recently started bodybuilding, my muscles are not as big as I'd like them, but at the same time I don't want to 'bulk up', but rather I want more definition all-round.

Although I always eat 'clean', my carb intake is probably on the high side (even though they're always complex carbs). I'll re-arrange my diet a bit to reduce the amount of carbohydrates, and become a bit more lean.

Thanks


----------



## ali (Sep 20, 2002)

i am actually trying to be more lean.  my problem area is my legs.  i am about 5 feet maybe5'1 and even in my heavier days my abs have been flat and cut.  although through the years i've noitced the better i eat the more fluid i drink, the better my mid section looks.  so,  try and keep the eating clean and the sugar low and you will see results.  keep a food diary, be honest,  you will see good results!


----------



## GMO (Oct 13, 2011)

Jeremiah1 said:


> There is no reality in it don't consider it in your mind.
> just concentrate on your work, I am sure you will fully chase your target to lose the weight and to maintain the health.




Negged...for resurrecting an old ass thread to say that nonsense, but you're really not negged because "there's no reality in it". "Don't consider it in your mind."

Doucher...


----------



## sebastian643 (Oct 14, 2011)

The core muscles are primarily supporting the whole mid-section of your torso, but they also are responsible for pulling your stomach inwards towards your spine. How many abdominal exercises do you know of actually pull in your abs rather than build them. Have you noticed how many top professional bodybuilders have a distended six-pack ??? a set of well-developed abs that seems to bulge out as far as a pot belly when relaxed? That is sometimes the result of building abs and neglecting the core muscles. Do not underestimate  the importance of isometric exercises and the abdominal vacuum.


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 15, 2011)

Death to the bumper!  Death to the bumper!!!


----------



## Exigent (Oct 15, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> Death to the bumper!  Death to the bumper!!!



lol


----------



## Brent87st (Oct 16, 2011)

So is this reasoning correct? Should I turn down my ab training so that in contrast my chest will stick out more?
Or will it look rediculous? Should I try to get my BF% down so that my abs show through?

Thanks to all who can answer this


----------



## coolrise (Oct 16, 2011)

Brent87st said:


> So is this reasoning correct? Should I turn down my ab training so that in contrast my chest will stick out more?
> Or will it look rediculous? Should I try to get my BF% down so that my abs show through?
> 
> Thanks to all who can answer this


Full body training including abs plus cardio plus clean diet will lean you up and then decide whether to add a little here or there....JMTC


----------



## sebastian643 (Oct 19, 2011)

*can training my abs make me look fat*

Not really, the most likeliest cause is visceral fat. Lower you body-fat percentage through dieting and high intensity interval training and abs specific and core exercises, which tighten the stomach. Try an exercise called the abdominal vacuum which will pull your abs inwards.
Check out this article for tips... Using Isometric Exercises for Abdominal training | The LoveSexyAbs Blog


----------



## Kenway (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes there is no confusion in it that it really makes the results. 
But one thing is really important to note that we must be regular and consistent if we are interested to get the results.


----------

